# Ariens throttle control knob to ON position when starting some models (only)



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

My new Ariens Deluxe Model 921024 did not start right up this morning (and I had it in a heated garage). I went for the manual to make sure I was following every starting instruction to the letter. I noticed that the instructions stipulate that on Models 921032 and 921044 Only: Turn throttle control knob to run position. Well since I was sure that I had followed all steps correctly I thought I would experiment with that and the run position seemed to do the trick (Although I have a model 921024). Notice I said "seemed" to do the trick because I will add that I smelled gasoline despite priming 3 pumps after the first try. I know the manual recommends 3 pumps for a cold engine but I wonder if mine would qualify as a cold engine in a heated garage. It was cold in the sense that it had not been started for 3 weeks but otherwise it is stored at around 60DegF.

So all that being said I have two questions.

1) If I smell gasoline does that necessarily mean I have flooded the carb?

2) Does anyone understand why Models 921032 and 921044 (Only) require the throttle control to be set to run before starting?

I am also thinking that perhaps the wait time between starts while I went upstairs to get the manual could have dried up any excess gas which allowed it to start in the end.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Snowzer said:


> If I smell gasoline does that necessarily mean I have flooded the carb?


Absolutely not! I keep mine in a heated (somewhat) garage too, and usually prime twice for a cold start. Smelling a little gas or seeing a small amount drip out of the carb after priming is commonplace and not necessarily a problem. If the smell is making you gag or there's a puddle of gas under the engine, that could be a different story.



Snowzer said:


> 2) Does anyone understand why Models 921032 and 921044 (Only) require the throttle control to be set to run before starting?


I sure don't!

I haven't paid much attention to the starting instructions but did notice in the manual for my ST1032 that it calls for the throttle to be in different positions during storage depending on model - they say it reduces the risk of the linkage freezing. On some models you're supposed to store it at idle position, on others in the "fast" position. Very strange.

On mine I generally try to start it with the speed control advanced just enough to open the throttle (meaning the throttle plate on the carb) about 1/3. I figure that will bring the governor into play to keep it from stalling, but with as low an RPM as possible so some oil can get around the motor before putting it under a high load.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I can usually get away with 1-2 pushes of the primer when the engine is warm


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The LCT manual that came with my machine says to use full throttle (run position) and full choke and 3 primes maximum for starting. That works fine for me in the cold. When the engine has run for a while and stopped for a short time it needs some choke to fire-up. 

The current 921024 is a 254cc engine while the 921032 and 921044 use the 306cc engine. The Ariens owner manual for these current models says that the 921032 and 921044 have a grey throttle control ring on the outside of the red choke control while the 921024 only has the choke and does not have the throttle control. So the 921024 is set to full throttle all the time. 

So you just don't have an adjustable throttle control, your engine is always set to full throttle. That's all you need anyway.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

Town said:


> The LCT manual that came with my machine says to use full throttle (run position) and full choke and 3 primes maximum for starting. That works fine for me in the cold. When the engine has run for a while and stopped for a short time it needs some choke to fire-up.
> 
> The current 921024 is a 254cc engine while the 921032 and 921044 use the 306cc engine. The Ariens owner manual for these current models says that the 921032 and 921044 have a grey throttle control ring on the outside of the red choke control while the 921024 only has the choke and does not have the throttle control. So the 921024 is set to full throttle all the time.
> 
> ...


I do have the throttle control ring on the outside of the choke control.


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

I've got the 254cc engine on my 28" Deluxe and always hit the primer bulb 3 times when first starting it up. In my opinion, (which is highly suspect...), "Cold Start" isn't referring to the temperature of your storage, as much as "has the engine been running in the last 15 minutes?"


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Exactly. I always have to hit the primer once or twice and add a little choke when re-starting the engine after it has been off for a few minutes. I don't like the choke & engine speed knobs being on top of one another but it is what it is.


----------

